# Pc3200 200mhz Or 400mhz???



## naspab (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi everyone. I was wondering about my RAM. I know it is PC3200. The question is: is it 200 or 400 mzh??
This is what i've got in PC Wizard:

------------------------------------
General Information : 
Chipset :	VIA K8T800 Pro 
Chipset RAM Type :	DDR-SDRAM PC3200 Dual Channel 
SPD RAM Type :	DDR-SDRAM PC3200 
HTT Frequency :	200.3 MHz 
Memory Bus Speed :	200 MHz 
Chipset Bandwidth :	1600 MB/s 
Memory Bandwidth :	6408 MB/s 
Latency :	CL3 
------------------------------------




I also looked up in SiSSoftware Sandra, and it appeared something useful:

------------------------------------
SiSoftware Sandra

Chipset 1
Model : ASUSTeK Computer Inc K8T880Pro CPU to PCI Bridge
Front Side Bus Speed : 2x 1000MHz (2000MHz data rate)

Chipset 2
Model : Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) Athlon 64 / Opteron HyperTransport Technology Configuration
Front Side Bus Speed : 2x 1000MHz (2000MHz data rate)
Total Memory : 512MB DDR-SDRAM
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 200MHz (400MHz data rate)
------------------------------------

The same question arrises with bus speed, is it 2000mzh?
PC3200 200 or 400?
(I believe that is 1000mzh one pipe and 1000 the other pipe with bus speed. The same with RAM. Am i correct????)


Well, that's all...
Thnks!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

400mhz:sayyes:

http://www.cooltechzone.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=357&Itemid=0


----------



## naspab (Nov 25, 2005)

great article, it explaines everything very clearly!!!
THNKS MY FRIEND!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

visit us again


----------

